# Heavy Shedding in Winter???



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldens shed a lot in late fall and in the spring. Not uncommon at all.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Not sure if this is any help or not--we have three Goldens. Two of them, Atticus (9) and Scout (3)--hardly shed at all--no matter the season.

Jordie (~8?) is 90+% Golden--he sheds like crazy. He's been shedding a lot this year--into the late spring (losing his winter coat) and in November (getting his winter coat). But it's been weird this year since we've had a pretty warm October and November--he shed even more --I would have assumed that he would have kept his coat longer this time.

Anyway, for our three--there's no rime nor reason for them shedding. If your pooch is healthy--I'm not sure that I'd worry too much about it. 

SJ


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy just came through a major shed. I don't quite get it unless it's because her body was physically preparing for winter but then the heat came on : She does this every year around this time. 

But at the same time that she's shedding, I'm noticing her coat is looking fuller ... maybe they get rid of the old to bring in the new?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Has the heat been coming on in your home? Indoor dogs will shed undercoat when they do not need it. If the heat has come on this can trigger shedding.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

During the heavy shed if you give them a really warm bath and blow them out. It really does a good job of getting most of the hair out. The warm water seems to open the pores and loosen the hair instead of just letting it shed for weeks. I use the dog dry and blow them out each day. It helps it come out faster and shoretens the time I find the hair all over the place.


----------



## Adriana (Dec 29, 2009)

*December shedding*

Thank you for making me realize I pumped up the heat because we've had a col spell, My 2 1/2 yr old was shedding like it was spring and I was worried sick. Will his winter coat come back?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

The coat will come back. Give them a warm bath, blow and brush out the loose coat and make room for the new stuff to grow in.


----------



## reilly2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

We live in South Carolina. It is well into the 80's and 90's and has been for about a month. We have even had several 100 degree days. My Golden has not shed her winter coat and is always panting and sleeps on the tile or wooden floors. She is 5 years old and this has never happened. Any thing I can do. We tried a shedding comb and still got very little fur. Should I take her to the vet?


----------



## MrsRod (Jul 27, 2014)

I am experiencing the same thing. We are in the middle of winter and our girls fur is as thin as it is in the middle of summer. Seriously worried I have now taken Misty to the vet....twice !

Vet seems to think its hormonal and/or I am brushing her too much. Besides that our lil girl is the picture of health. We decided to supplement her diet with vitamins and minerals...can't remember the name but it has krill oil, salmon oil, evening prime rose oil etc etc in it. Only on day 2 so hoping this will help her and all the shedding !


----------

